# vitamin D



## annamarie (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello

I am 9 weeks pg and have been advised to start takin vitamin D. At the moment I am taking 5mg folic acid only. I have been told I can take pregnacare and stop my folic acid or take vit D on it's own and stay on the folic acid.  I am also on clexane and baby aspirin and have been told pregnacare might not work well with these owing to the vitamin k in it. I am also slightly concerned that pregnacare only contains 400 microgramms of folic acid and I am currently on 5mg. So I am wondering if I would be better off taking vit D as a single supplement and staying on the 5mg of folic acid. I am not sure what dose of vit D I should be taking though.

Can you tell me if pregnacare is ok to take with clexane and baby aspirin , or if I would be better off taking vit D on it's own and staying on the 5mg folic.  Also, what dose of vit D should I be taking?

Thank you very much

xxxxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi annamarie

I would stay on the higher dose and have additional vit d. I am gonna move your question to the pharmacists thread so they can answer your other queries as I cannot answer those. 

Kaz xxx

Mazv/Mistletoe can you help us please? X


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There is no reason that I can think of why you cannot take pregnacare in addition to the 5mg folic acid. Pregnacare has the recommended 10mcg of vitamin D in it.

In severe deficiency the dose of folic acid is up to 15mg per day, so an additional 0.4mg of folic acid is neither here nor there.

If you need to take high dose folic acid then you need to stay on it. Do check with the doctor if you are unsure.

You will get folic acid from food and it is unknown how much you get each day from that.

Also the vitamin K in the pregnacare will not affect aspirin or clexane. Again you get vitamin K from food and the only drugs that Vitamin K affects are the coumarins like warfarin that work by blocking vitamin K dependent clotting factors. If you are not normally deficient in vitamin K and you do not have liver disease then you will have plenty of stored vitamin K in your liver that will be providing everything your body needs to make clotting factors you need. Topping up you stores will not make any difference to these particular drugs.


----------



## annamarie (Jul 10, 2012)

thank you very much for all your help

xxxxx


----------

